# restoring old Raleigh



## revds (Jul 22, 2011)

A friend loaned an immaculate 1976 Raleigh Sport, 3 speed to someone for “permanent loan.”   Bad idea.  That someone left the bike out in the northern Ontario winter all winter long.    The rust attacked it. Now it’s a mess.

The wheels, brake levers, handlebar… very badly rusted.   With the help of Coca-Cola and a aluminimum foil  I have been able to clean up the handlebars.  I am trying to do the same with the rims.  They are badly pitted.  And the brake levers are a write off.

Is there some magic way to restore pitted metal ?    If not…

Anyone know where I can get replacement brake levers and wheels rims for this 1976 beauty?

Caring for the wounded in North Bay, Ontario.

 Revds


----------

